# Sand Martins



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a round at Sand Martins Golf Club just outside Wokingham today. It's a private members club owned by top coach Andrew Hall and is just shy of 6000 yards off the yellows. It's also where my wife works and she got a decent deal on green fees and made sure everyone knew I was coming so I got some rather nice preferential treatment including a free bucket of range balls and strokesaver.

I am always excited about playing a different course and the anticipation is whetted at Sand Martins as the drive to the clubhouse cuts through a number of holes and you can see the course laid out in front of you. It looked a picture today in the bright sunshine and with the fairways freshly mown.

I took my good mate Hywel along, as much to say thanks for carrying me in recent weeks in matches and our friendly roll ups during my recent dip in form. I got there early (the wife had a lot of work on and wanted a bright start) so I had a good mooch around the place. I wandered into the pro shop and was greeted by the assistant Matt who I knew from the Downshire (a pay and play between Bracknell and Wokingham) where he worked. We had a chat and I wandered down to the range. There are mats at the moment but there is a wonderful grassed area that the members can use in a few months time. Next to it is an excellent short game area where you can play off grass to a proper green that is maintained to on-course standards and a large (and rather deep) bunker. I bashed a few balls to get loose (and was surprised that I managed to get a few away okay too) and hit some chips and moved onto the putting green which I thought was rather slow.

Hywel arrived, we booked in and were behind a mixed fourball playing a greensome so weren't going to be held up too much. The 1st is a dog leg left playing 388 yards. I hit three wood trying to miss the pond right and the range left. I hooked it and was concerned I'd tweaked it onto the range but it was safe. I missed the green but made a solid 5 (nett 4). The 2nd is a funny little hole. It's only 302 yards but has was left and right and in front of the green. Not sure where we were hitting we both hit too much club and went left but stayed dry. I had a full swing amongst the trees but Hywel was up against a trunk and had to chip out. I only had a lob wedge left to a pin only just over the pond. I only just got over and it held on the bank. If it had been Augusta last week I'd have been wet.

I was actually playing steadily. I still had no confidence from shot to shot that I knew how I was going to hit it and where it was going but made a few pars and bogeys and was 3 up by the 8th. It's 173 yards on the card and it was downwind. I hit a 5 iron and it looked great in the air. It landed to the right of the green and it was only then that I realised there was a small pond there. I hadn't bothered to check the strokesaver. Bugger. As if to compound my misery further, I hit the 9th in regulation while Hywel went through onto a bank and was faced with a downhill chip. He only went and chipped in for a birdie. I duly 3 putted.

Sand Martins really is a game of two halves. The first nine meanders in a nice parkland setting although the numerous ponds and bunkering means it's a strategic course rather than one that can be blasted into submission. The back nine however has a much more links feel to it and each hole seems encased by banking (think sand dunes) and there is more necessity to get the ball running towards the greens rather than trying to fly it there. The strong breeze also made it a challenge. I actually drove the ball quite well on 10 and 11 but missed the greens for bogey (net pars mind). In fact, because you didn't need driver every hole meant the 3 wood was seeing some action and was behaving. I guess there is a lesson in that but given that Ascot needs length to reach some of the 400+ yard holes and there are several holes that have a significant carry, driver is usually the only option unless it's playing downwind.

The 16th is one of the signature holes. It's a 503 yard par 5 with pond left around the 230 mark and a huge bank to the right (where Sand Martins nest hence the name). As I was two up at the time I hit 3 wood off the tee to make it a proper three shotter and hit a great drive. There is a collar of deep bunkers left and right to catch unwary second shots but I threaded a hybrid perfectly to leave a wedge into the green. Hywel hooked a drive, found it, chipped out and then missed the green left before chipping some twenty yards past the flag. Two putts for the win. Suddenly to putts to halve the hole as he outrageously holed the putt. He won the 17th too which was a downhill par 3 playing 155 yards over a pond. I went right and missed the pond but found a drainage ditch and he hit the green.

The 18th is another par 5 of 502 yards played down a fairway that is banked on the right and tree lined down the left. I hit probably the worse drive of the day short and right on top of the banking. I was going to hit three wood again and play it sensibly but bravado go the better of me. Fortunately when I got there it was a flat lie and I got a hybrid to it and got it back into pay about 150 yards away. The green sits in a little hollow protected by a large tree right and some mounds and hollows. Sadly Hywel also hit his two poorest tee shots and hooked two balls way left never to be seen again so it was a comfortable passage. Good job too as I hit a horrid fat 5 iron into the green and ended up making 6. 

The bar staff made sure we were looked after too and it was nice and also strange to be a visitor to a club yet treated as well as the members. We also had lunch on the wife's bar card so freebie burger and chips each (very nice too) was a bonus.

It is a great course and well worth a visit if you're in the Berkshire area. The only complaint I had was the conditions of the greens which were very woolly and slow and rather bobbly (reminiscent of the practice putting green) and they didn't look like they had been cut for several days. I did see the greenstaff working on some and it looked as if they were spraying which may explain why they were like that but it was a real shame. It felt like you really had to hit the putts hard and some would race four or five feet back and then bobble especially around the holes or they would finish several feet short. It was the only gripe, albeit a significant one. However the rest of the course was beautifully presented and I'll definitely be returning. Once the greens are up to scratch it'll be a good test and playing to your handicap is definitely not a given.

And do you know what else? I enjoyed it. I didn't worry about my swing (too much) and almost just hit it round. Yes I got annoyed at the bad ones but there were no real horror shots. I'm playing the medal tomorrow and arranged to play a roll up with Hywel on Sunday and so maybe, just maybe a bit of the old mojo is coming back.


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Really glad to hear you enjoyed your day out, Homer.  Good luck with the medal!


----------



## doc17 (Apr 17, 2010)

And at the same time Rick was working his butt off arranging everything with military precision at the 'Help 4 Hero's' event at Luton Hoo and saying to the few Golf Monthly forumers who turned up that Homer pulled out because he was unfortunately working. Now at least we know what you was working on.... a freebie at Sandmartins!! I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 17, 2010)

Homergate 2???


----------



## RGDave (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice post. 

I looked at the website....it looks fantastic. Lucky you if you can get a special deal now and again.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2010)

And at the same time Rick was working his butt off arranging everything with military precision at the 'Help 4 Hero's' event at Luton Hoo and saying to the few Golf Monthly forumers who turned up that Homer pulled out because he was unfortunately working. Now at least we know what you was working on.... a freebie at Sandmartins!! I hope it was worth it.   

Click to expand...

As Frank Spencer once famously said....


"Oooh Betty"


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 17, 2010)

And at the same time Rick was working his butt off arranging everything with military precision at the 'Help 4 Hero's' event at Luton Hoo and saying to the few Golf Monthly forumers who turned up that Homer pulled out because he was unfortunately working. Now at least we know what you was working on.... a freebie at Sandmartins!! I hope it was worth it.   

Click to expand...

Hmmmm....let me see shall I somehow get (as I don't drive) to somewhere in Hertfordshire or shall I get a lift round the corner with the missus for a freebie with me mate HTL....

I think Homer made the sensible decision if you ask me.....glad you're enjoying your golf again chap!!


----------



## doc17 (Apr 17, 2010)

And at the same time Rick was working his butt off arranging everything with military precision at the 'Help 4 Hero's' event at Luton Hoo and saying to the few Golf Monthly forumers who turned up that Homer pulled out because he was unfortunately working. Now at least we know what you was working on.... a freebie at Sandmartins!! I hope it was worth it.   

Click to expand...

Hmmmm....let me see shall I somehow get (as I don't drive) to somewhere in Hertfordshire or shall I get a lift round the corner with the missus for a freebie with me mate HTL....

I think Homer made the sensible decision if you ask me.....glad you're enjoying your golf again chap!!
		
Click to expand...

Not an issue with getting a freebie locally thats for sure, but when the H4H event was publicised Homer was well up for it and even wanted to help out with all the arrangements......then when it came to the crunch he came up with a lame excuse that he was working and couldn't attend!! That's very disappointing. I suppose a donation to the charity of what a green fee at Sandmartins would cost the average punter might be a way af regaining some credit!


----------



## IM01 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think Homer made the sensible decision if you ask me.....glad you're enjoying your golf again chap!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree.....but to say your working and then post a review is extracting the urine.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree.....but to say your working and then post a review is extracting the urine.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I agree.
I would have been really sneaky and said I played Sand Martins today


I just hope he's not offered a freebie on 20th August.
He's got his name down for Cooden


----------



## HTL (Apr 17, 2010)

Doc17 you sound devastated not to have met Homer. Iâ€™m sure Homer will be up for trying to arrange a round for you down at Lydd Golf Club to make up for it?


----------



## Dodger (Apr 17, 2010)

Are we sure it was actually Homer that posted that review though and not someone logging on as him.....  

No doubt the doctor of spin will explain all soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2010)

I was due to work. In fact I was due to be interviewed for the post I already do in lieu of some "restructuring" (read redundancies). However I'm in line for a change of position instead and so was permitted to take the leave previously booked and which had been postponed by the "mandatory" interviews. Nothing untoward. 

Doc - As you've never met me I'm going to assume these remarks are meant in jest even though they don't come across as such. I was up for it but as our Foundation Trust are struggling financially and we are one of the first in the NHS to be making cuts within  adminstration services, my leave request was vetoed and we were asked to re-interview. As I said the fact that I could get away, and that in the interim HID has started work at the club meant I got to play and at a good deal. Of course you'd have turned the offer down flat no doubt. Quite frankly I don't give a xxxx what you think and I'm certainly not going to be lectured to on making a donation. If and when Id decide to I will. I spoke to Rick privately at the time and he was fine about it.


----------



## doc17 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was due to work. In fact I was due to be interviewed for the post I already do in lieu of some "restructuring" (read redundancies). However I'm in line for a change of position instead and so was permitted to take the leave previously booked and which had been postponed by the "mandatory" interviews. Nothing untoward. 

Doc - As you've never met me I'm going to assume these remarks are meant in jest even though they don't come across as such. I was up for it but as our Foundation Trust are struggling financially and we are one of the first in the NHS to be making cuts within  adminstration services, my leave request was vetoed and we were asked to re-interview. As I said the fact that I could get away, and that in the interim HID has started work at the club meant I got to play and at a good deal. Of course you'd have turned the offer down flat no doubt. Quite frankly I don't give a xxxx what you think and I'm certainly not going to be lectured to on making a donation. If and when Id decide to I will. I spoke to Rick privately at the time and he was fine about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yawn....... I'm sure the troops on the front line will really appreciate that!! best of luck with your job and hobby!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2010)

So you attend one charity event and you become a spokesman for the troops.


----------



## doc17 (Apr 18, 2010)

So you attend one charity event and you become a spokesman for the troops.
		
Click to expand...

Far from it Homer, i have attended many charity events and also organised plenty. I've also never cried off and then played somewhere else. I'm not a spokesperson for anyone but i just thought it was bad taste to put out a very long account of your day when you had already made someone else believe that you was otherwise unavailable to play on friday. I'm sure it wasn't intentional and those who i met on Friday have all said good things about you. I'm not in any way trying to wind you up but remember it's a public arena and sometimes things can be taken in more ways than intended. I hope that you enjoy your golf and i'm sure many enjoy reading your accounts. TTFN


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2010)

I think if you have an issue you might have at least had the courtesy to speak to RickG first and got the facts before coming on here all guns blazing. I had sent him a PM at the time and he was fine with it. For the record, I did offer Rick some assistance early on in the concept but he had the situation more than adequately covered (exceptionally so judging by the results) and so left him to his own devices. It was his project and day and didn't need any interference.

I'm not overly fussed what you think about "crying off" but I couldn't have made the day even once my leave had been approved and a game locally was a viable alternative.


----------

